

Show HN: Have trouble keeping in touch with friends? Penguit to the rescue - rjjacobson
http://penguit.com/
I have trouble keeping in touch with my friends. I built this to help me out.<p>Known FF ugliness. Working on it.
======
vxNsr
Cool app.

From a design perspective it might be a good idea to get a favicon and change
the title of the website to something a little less generic.

I know this is fairly new, but it would be cool to include some sort of
contact info, maybe get facebook/gmail integration. Also maybe add an option
for a time (ie between 6-8pm), I know you wanna keep it random (in terms of
which day of the week or month) but if I set it for someone in Europe, and it
reminds me at a time when Europe is probably asleep it's not very helpful.

Other than that I like the bare-bones feel, it's clean and hopefully works!

Just a couple quibbles, overall cool implementation of idea.

~~~
rjjacobson
Thanks for the feedback. Favicon and title have been added.

\- What sort of contact info are you thinking of? I was thinking of adding tag
support (and filtering) but I assume you mean more like phone # / email? \-
Facebook/gmail integration is next on my to-dos. Really depends on how much
traction I get with this version. \- I like your timezone ideas. In general, I
think my frequency selection is lacking.

Get ready for your reminders :)

------
rjjacobson
I'm starting to think that posting this at 11:45 may not have been the best
way to go about this. That isn't meant to diminish the feedback that I've
goten - just a realization that more people may be on the site during the day
and the time component of my posts ranking will go down before others have a
chance to vote on it.

Idea : Build script that determines best performing hackernews posts by time
of day and day of week.

------
samstave
How does this differ from me setting a recurring calendar appointment in
gmail/outlook.

I already do this to remind me to do romantic things for my wife... it works
perfectly with my phone and email and needed nothing extra....

I don't see the benefit over my email system.

~~~
rjjacobson
Good point. I was aiming for some randomness in terms of when I reach out to
people. If I call my grandma every Monday, she freaks out if I miss a Monday.
Penguit will vary the actual "reminder" within the scope of the timeframe that
you've given.

~~~
felix
Hah - I was just looking at your site and thinking the same thing. I wish this
would remind me slightly randomly - and lo and behold.

~~~
rjjacobson
I'm going to change the landing page to call this out more clearly.

------
alexvr
I like how the penguin shakes when you do something wrong

~~~
rjjacobson
Thanks! I was trying to give the Penguin some character.

